# does anyone need a petticoat/hoop?



## maryp0ppins

I forgot to bring mine to the hotel for our wedding!
I had to hire one in a panic on the day so the one I bought is still packaged and brand new.
its from david's bridal and cost me £50, will sell it to someone for £25 if they are interested.
size 14


----------

